# New Cedar Deck Ruined by Dog



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i love my dogs, but sometimes.....

new cedar decking, literally installed and one hour later dog's claws are raked across it leaving big gouges. i know i can sand them out, but it will happen again. probably i should have used different material that is stronger, but i already purchased the cedar so its going down. 

what do you suggest? is there like a protective hardening material i can put on the surface?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Knucklez said:


> i love my dogs, but sometimes.....
> 
> new cedar decking, literally installed and one hour later dog's claws are raked across it leaving big gouges. i know i can sand them out, but it will happen again. probably i should have used different material that is stronger, but i already purchased the cedar so its going down.
> 
> what do you suggest? is there like a protective hardening material i can put on the surface?


Cedar is probably the softest material you could have chosen. Looks like you may be stuck with the consequences of that decision. How about you trim their nails or buy them some booties?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Deck restore, or any of those new deck repair products.

Of course it will ruin your look of a wood deck, but will be more durable for the dog traffic.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use IPE instead.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Boot the unruly dog.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-950-.html


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

An electric fence right next to the foundation. Dogs learn fast. Then you may remove it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Dog distressed ceder decking is all the rage..........

Actually, I think that ceder decking is going to get pretty beat up by any traffic.....

you may just be looking at brand new decking with its first marks (happens to be the dog).... 

but I think you will be living with a normally distressed deck, unless it gets alwfully light/carefull use.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Soft cedar as a deck, the dogs mess will be quickly overtaken by scrapes, scuffs, scratches, etc. from anyone else walking on it. Ron


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. i will just grow to like the distressed look i guess. not going to stain this deck, not going to seal it (as per recommendation from the Cedar guy). 

just let it weather and look stressed.. and pretend that's the look i was going for all along ;P


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Just now I realized this is about a deck!
My post applies to cedar siding, hence it makes no sense whatsoever...
:whistling2:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i just thought you hated dogs ;P


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How about installing a gate to keep the dogs off the deck?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

that's a good idea. not going to work for me though, but thx


----------



## John108 (Jul 6, 2014)

I used a product called Olympic wood protector (blue can) on my Cedar deck. It's a transparent stain that has UV protection, scuff resistant. Two coats on deck boards. It looks great and seems to be helping with scuff marks. Not sure if it's claw proof.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

gawda'mighty, whatever you do, impo, run from the ' restore ' type products or wait til the class action lawsuit's settled,,, good luck, knuck !


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Some dogs grow out of it. Other dogs then start to work on your wooden doors...


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

One of the 1000's of reasons I don't own a dog, or correction let a dog own me. Dogs are great as long as they are someone else's .


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Trim your dog's nails


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

after a few weeks i stopped caring and now it just looks lived in. still love the all cedar deck and as its a natural non-chemical saturated wood i feel good knowing my dogs and family can lie down on it or walk around and not worry.


----------

